# Gaggia classic, (unmodified), latte art.



## M1ks (Jan 29, 2018)

I've been practising for a good while though I only make maybe 1 or 2 lattes a week, sometimes less as I drink my coffee black.

Here's tonight's, a simple heart.

I have several pics on my tumblr of previous pours and some videos too.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Good job! However, if you can, get a Rancilio Silvia replacement kit for the Classic. It will be a new level!


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Good job! However, if you can, get a Rancilio Silvia replacement kit for the Classic. It will be a new level!


Agree. Plus a PID and you're ready for level 3.


----------



## M1ks (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks, a Silvia steam wand was on the mod menu but on the back burner now as I have a Wega single group machine I'm cleaning up and fixing to be my main machine, the Gaggia will become a backup/spare as I've just recently serviced it.

I'll add more pours when I do some.


----------



## M1ks (Jan 29, 2018)

Todays latte Rosetta.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

M1ks said:


> View attachment 34759
> 
> 
> Todays latte Rosetta.


Nice one


----------



## M1ks (Jan 29, 2018)

salty said:


> Nice one


Thank you.


----------

